# Portupgrade no command??



## nesrail (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello.
I'm a freebsd virgin:e:e. I just installed it after many tries. An I love it so far!
But there is still lots to learn. And my question is:
I "installed" portupgrade following a guide. It seems to install it but when I write "portupgrade -a" it says "no command". what is wrong???


----------



## danger@ (Mar 3, 2009)

try typing `% rehash`


----------



## trev (Mar 3, 2009)

If rehash doesn't work, is /usr/local/sbin on your path?


----------



## icer (Mar 5, 2009)

you can check with "pkg_info | grep portupgrade" if it installed, it will be in your pkg database


----------

